# problemas con el sonido en Windows Vista



## Neo (Abr 14, 2008)

tengo instalado Windows Vista en mi computador D945psn, cuando conecto los parlantes al computador este tiene un chirrido agudo cuando subo más el volumen, cuando escucho musica se oye entrecortado el sonido.. tengo instalado la ultima versión del bios para esta placa,
los drivers de sonido tambien.

Nombre del Sistema Operativo - Microsoft Windows Longhorn Professional
Idioma del Sistema Operativo	- Desconocido
Tipo de núcleo del Sistema Operativo - Multiprocessor Free
Versión del Sistema Operativo	6.0.6000 (Longhorn Beta)
Service Pack del Sistema Operativo	Ninguno
Database Drivers	
MDAC	6.0.6000.16385 (vista_rtm.061030-1720)
ODBC	6.0.6000.16385 (vista_rtm.061030-1720)

No tengo toma a tierra.

agradecería su ayuda... gracias


----------



## alco79ar (Abr 15, 2008)

Pienso que tu problema puede estar en el sistema operativo, fijate lo que dice aca: 

"NOTE: In this CD, only drivers and Intel applications use the
Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition operating
system. Other third-party applications on this CD do not
support the 64-bit operating system. "

Deberias probar con cmbiar, si tenes la vercion 64 bit, cambia a 32 bit. Espero haber ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## Titoarte (Nov 13, 2009)

Que tal pues mira yo creo que es tu Driver de Sonido que instalaste, aunque te marque un modelo tu MotherBoard o CPU, siempre hay 2 o 3 drivers diferentes, checa bien, si puedes poner tu modelo de CPU o de MotherBoard con gusto te pongo la direccion donde encuentras el driver que necesitas u corrige el problema, saludos.


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Nov 14, 2009)

Solo es cuando conecta esos parlantes?. No a provado con otros? y si no son los parlantes pienso que si se escucha entre cortado los factores de este problema pueden ser que, no le ha hecho mantenimiento al computador, el sistema está muy sobresaturado, la memoria está llena, el procesador está sucio (con polvo), entre otras cosas. ¿Al ejecutar programas también se congela el computador?


----------



## constantan (Ene 3, 2010)

la alimentaciòn de los parlantes es la correcta?


----------



## bysma (Ene 8, 2010)

Verifica que el dispositivo de sonido esta activado en la bios. Y una vez activado compruebalo dirigiendote a Administracion de dispositivos en windows y verficar si te detecta la tarjeta de sonido (Aunque supongo que si).

Creo que tu problema viene por la version de los drivers, instala drivers de sonido ( que seguramente vendran con los drivers de placa base si es sonido integrado) para windows Vista y ten muy encuenta si es 32 o 64 bit sobretodo. 

Si todo esto esta comprobado, y en Administración de dispositivos te informa de que funciona correctamente. 

Prueba con varios auriculares o amplificadores de sonido, y verifica que esta bien conectado. Normalmente conector Jack verde.


----------

